
Backyard UNDERGROUND Apocalyptic BUNKER - andygambles
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO25JYAaJC0
======
jgeorge
The title makes me immediately think of Robert McElwaine.

"REPRODUCTION and DISSEMINATION of this IMPORTANT Information is ENCOURAGED"

